# Horno de microondas Panasonic inverter, consume demasiada corriente.



## alexvillarreal (Feb 7, 2014)

saludos amigos del foro, llego a mis manos un horno de microondas inverteer de la marca "panasonic"  mod, NN-963WM, Que creo que esta consumiendo mas de 18 Amapers, y en sus especificaciones dice consumir solo 12 Amperes, el sintoma que arroja es que al encender, solo trabaja al rededor de 20 segunos y luego habre los fusibles de la instalacion de la casa, desconfio de la fuente de alimentacion, pero no sé como enfrentar la falla, puede alguien hacerme el favor de orientarme? de antemano mil gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2014)

Es preferible reemplazar la fuente inverter por transformador , díodo/s y capacitor de otro horno viejo


----------

